# Whipped Soap Help Please



## Cindy2428 (Dec 5, 2014)

When I was first purchasing my soaping supplies I bought an 8# bucket of Crafter's Choice Foaming Bath Whip. Looking at the ingredients now, and a lot of additional homework, I know I can make a more ingredient-friendly base on my own.  Now I just want to use it and get rid of it. I've found plenty of scrub cube recipes, but frankly too much work and IMO a waste of good ingredients. I want to create a multi-layer color loaf or bar soap combining the whip base with M&P. I'm not sure about the ratio to use - 50/50 adding the colored M&P slowly to the whip base and mixing? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm bumping this so someone who knows may see it.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thanks Hazel - I frown every time I look at that bucket - I need the space for my new salt order.


----------



## Hazel (Dec 7, 2014)

You're welcome. I had hoped someone would see this and be able to give an answer. You may have to experiment and make several small bars with the whip at 10%, 15% 20% and work your way up to 50%.


----------



## seven (Dec 7, 2014)

what about making a soap scrub (foaming bath scrub)?


----------



## Cindy2428 (Dec 7, 2014)

Thank-you seven. That may be my only option; I watched WSP videos and found some stuff on you-tube about scrubs - I was looking for some larger projects. 8lbs whip and 8lbs M&P makes a lot of scrubs!


----------



## Cactuslily (Jan 9, 2015)

Momma hamblin on YouTube gave three recipes for frosting to pipe using bath whip M&P and glycerin. Are you thinking of piping into molds using layers? This hardens nicely and pipes beautifully


----------



## snappyllama (Jan 9, 2015)

I saw a post where someone put colorants + whipped soap + some other ingredients into crayon-looking tubes to make kid's bathtime coloring soap. Of course, you'd have to make a LOT of them and buy the right containers...

I like the frosting idea for cupcakes and bathbombs!


----------



## seven (Jan 17, 2015)

another vote for the frosting. do you do cake soaps/cupcakes? bath whip + mp is the combo for mp frosting.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm not that fancy yet seven. Still trying to make consistent good soap.


----------

